# Sneakers n Becca



## SWHouston (Sep 11, 2010)

*Just thought I'd let you see my two little ones...*
.








*SNEAKERS, Yorkshire Terrier, Male, BD: 11-20-2008*.
.








*BECCA, Yorkshire Terrier, Female, BD: 06-17-2010*
.
Sneakers and Becca are Brother/Sister, born about two years apart.
Becca is the first Female Yorkie I've had, and...
well, "we" just don't know how we got along with out her before.
Both are loving and caring animals, we love them SO much.
.
Have a good Day ! 
S.W.


----------

